

How WebMynd (W08) decided to remove a feature – the 'Ask Twitter' case study - justinsb
http://blog.webmynd.com/2009/03/31/how-webmynd-decided-to-remove-a-feature-–-the-‘ask-twitter’-case-study/

======
jedc
It's great to see companies talk about the features they remove in addition to
the ones they add; thanks Amir!

------
justinsb
This totally demonstrates what iteration is all about to me. It's as important
to remove features as it is to add new ones, and to do so guided by the data.

------
gommm
A bit out of topic, but the main reason I never really got into using webmynd
is that it forces me to allow third party cookies... And I've never really
liked allowing advertisement companies to give me cookies...

If there was a way to selectively allow third party cookies to trusted
websites I'd be a happy camper though...

